# Huge push of salmon in PM!!!



## thousandcasts

Let's call this a social experiment. Right now, there's 25 people viewing the NW forums. Anyone wanna guess how high the view count will go just by having the above as a thread title? :evilsmile

I'm gonna say at any given point today the count will go from 25 to 80+ 

Further more it will be about 25% members and 75% "guests." 

What are some other guesses here?


----------



## thousandcasts

Interesting. Within the first 10 minutes there was an immediate spike of 10 viewers (25 to 35) and the breakdown was 14 members and 21 guests. What's that--40/60?


----------



## BAY CREEPER

Obviously this thread is going to get a bajillion views. That title right around the corner from salmon season on a open forum?

Some of the people viewing are contributing, supporting members from 150+ miles away looking for anything that might show its worth the trip. Sorry we dont all live within minutes or know people that do.

Your saying you've never looked to any part of this forum for help?


----------



## Jfish

You got me :yikes:


----------



## llpof

I was busy making a slippery cordwood stack out back.


----------



## FredBearYooper

llpof said:


> I was busy making a slippery cordwood stack out back.


YES! You should rename the thread "Huge push of Salmon in the PM, Come stack them like cordwood!" Pay a little homage to a fallen comrade.


----------



## fishfly

Huge Push! That's awesome! Is it worth me to drive 30 min to go yet? Where will they be tmrw? Is chuck and duck the best way to catch them? Could I fit a 20 foot boat on the flies only section? I don't want specifics just tell me where the fishable numbers are! Tell me where to go!!!!:evil:


----------



## Trout King

haha...got me too, but i was going to see what huge push met since i keep pretty good tabs on that river.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes

Got me!!!!! Not that I would drive for 6 hours at $4 a gallon to catch a salmon when I have all that I ever want to catch 1/2 mile from my house. 1000 casts was dreaming again.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I was thinking about starting another Betsie River thread, just so I could have my own special one.


----------



## Trout King

Boardman Brookies said:


> I was thinking about starting another Betsie River thread, just so I could have my own special one.


i think you should! there arent enough yet. that river is getting more attention than ever. let the homestead circus begin...might stop to watch the clowns for a bit, but dont fish there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX

> Huge push of salmon in PM!!!


So I shouldn't bother fishing in the AM?


----------



## samsteel

somebody caught a bad case of C.B.S. (commonly known as C**d B*tts Syndrome) As symptoms progress, look for the posting of 4 year old pictures with reports:lol:


----------



## Chrome Crazy

samsteel said:


> somebody caught a bad case of C.B.S. (commonly known as C**d B*tts Syndrome) As symptoms progress, look for the posting of 4 year old pictures with reports:lol:


I love it. This forum brought a smile to my face, the CBS thing was freaking great.


----------



## mcfish

You obviously need a new woodworking project, Hutch.

I seen the title and went "WHAT?"
I seen the poster and went "HUH?"
Then I read the OP and went "THAT POTLICKER!" :lol:


----------



## GuppyII

I only checked it out to see how big a madhouse it'll be on p.m. lake the next couple days..... I have to drive through the combat zone to get out to some open water.. I agree maybe he needs to build a drift boat now, than he can put away the hardware and become a fly chucker! Him and Oh-Yeah can float together then... take it easy, I'm just kidding. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## plugger

thousandcasts said:


> Let's call this a social experiment. Right now, there's 25 people viewing the NW forums. Anyone wanna guess how high the view count will go just by having the above as a thread title? :evilsmile
> 
> I'm gonna say at any given point today the count will go from 25 to 80+
> 
> Further more it will be about 25% members and 75% "guests."
> 
> What are some other guesses here?


 Meth is very bad, put the pipe down and go trout fishing.


----------



## REG

thousandcasts said:


> Let's call this a social experiment. Right now, there's 25 people viewing the NW forums. Anyone wanna guess how high the view count will go just by having the above as a thread title? :evilsmile


1623, give or take 5 hits.


----------



## rogs13

:lol: Good one got me. I am starting to get excited about coming up in couple weeks to fish. Hope the weather forcast stays the same, rain and cool next week.


----------



## Bear4699

Awesome ... thats just Great.. nuknuknuk


----------



## RIVER LADY

I started laughing as soon as I read who the poster was. Bored again Hutch or what? :lol:


----------



## fishinDon

You got me but only 'cause I was hoping to see a picture of a clown ready for the circus or something. 

Wood working projects are calling you back to the garage Hutch....


----------



## thousandcasts

RIVER LADY said:


> I started laughing as soon as I read who the poster was. Bored again Hutch or what? :lol:


Well yeah...there wasn't anything on TV except "Lock Up: How to Get Fair Trade Value for Your Prison B**** Edition" on MSNBC and I've already seen that one a half dozen times. So....hey....1700 views in less than 24 hours is pretty darn good! :lol:


----------



## Bomba

thousandcasts said:


> Well yeah...there wasn't anything on TV except "Lock Up: How to Get Fair Trade Value for Your Prison B**** Edition" on MSNBC and I've already seen that one a half dozen times. So....hey....1700 views in less than 24 hours is pretty darn good! :lol:


That episode ROCKS!!!!!! I could watch it another half dozen times.


----------



## jpphish

How come fishbaldwin didn't mention this?


----------



## Ksalmon2

Nice Job. You got em. You got people coming up this early. Ive been fish lower section for 20years and never have seen that many boats this early. People 20 fish 1. Just saying.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

thousandcasts said:


> I once got off on the bank of the PM, but never in the river proper. Took a girlfriend up there steelhead fishing below Gleasons. Fishing was slow...she looked good in those waders...one thing led to another...huh,huh,huh...what was I just sayin'?
> 
> Lost track of the subject here...


Im pretty sure you were talking about stump hunting :lol:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RIVER LADY

thousandcasts said:


> Well yeah...there wasn't anything on TV except "Lock Up: How to Get Fair Trade Value for Your Prison B**** Edition" on MSNBC and I've already seen that one a half dozen times. So....hey....1700 views in less than 24 hours is pretty darn good! :lol:


:lol: You friggin kill me Hutch!!


----------



## AMA732

thousandcasts said:


> Meth? Hardly--the only narcotics I possess are the ones prescribed by my doctor.
> 
> One of those "Doctor's" that can prescribe homegrown for any ailment? lol !
> 
> :lol:


----------



## limpinglogan

2,100 views!

Imagine if half of those viewers showed up on your favorite river this weekend!


----------



## thousandcasts

Gooey-Bob said:


> If you know "blowing it up" is the conclusion, what is the point of this?


To make you ask what the point of this is?


----------



## sniper22mag

Because they have nothing better to do.


----------



## Waz_51

thousandcasts said:


> To make you ask what the point of this is?



zzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg


----------



## wolvron

If gas weren't so damn expensive I would drive up to the pm to laugh at a bunch of guys standing around looking stupid asking where all the fish went that they heard about on Michigan sportsman.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Waz_51

sniper22mag said:


> Because they have nothing better to do.



well...


----------



## Waz_51

wolvron said:


> If gas weren't so damn expensive I would drive up to the pm to laugh at a bunch of guys standing around looking stupid asking where all the fish went that they heard about on Michigan sportsman.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


LMFAO i wish i could join ya!


----------



## sniper22mag

You guys act like there are not a bunch of bait shops, people talking among each other everyday. This is the only place people get fishing and hunting info. There is no other place to get such info than this? Keep everything a big secret. There are no fish anywhere and there will not be a salmon run this year at all. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thousandcasts

sniper22mag said:


> Because they have nothing better to do.


Like I said, there wasn't anything on TV and the "Octomom Gets Naughty With Herself" porn clips were only good for about five...maybe 6 hours of repeated viewing tops. OK, 12 hours...but that's about it...14 maybe...definitely not 15.


----------



## thousandcasts

This is simple supposed to be a fun thread. Anyone that knows me, knows how serious I am about my salmon fishing. Every time the lake flips, this is me:


----------



## Ranger Ray

Thanks for the thread. Wasn't even thinking of going but after reading your post, I hit the PM and 3 for 5 isn't bad.


----------



## Trout King

on third thought ill worship trout king, lol! fml
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wall I Chasr

thousandcasts said:


> Wall I Chasr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but the Lucky Chucky has definitely been banned from what I hear.
> 
> 
> 
> . So ! three strikes & your . Chuck out of luck ! Banhammer !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...


----------



## wartfroggy

MichiganAngler said:


> 3,700 commercials for a guide service and counting.
> 
> It's not rocket science....


 Dude...you really don't get it do you?


----------



## Fishslayer5789

thousandcasts said:


> Wall I Chasr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but the Lucky Chucky has definitely been banned from what I hear.
> 
> 
> 
> He's back now. LolaJoy24. Annoying as hell, once again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wall I Chasr

Twin bridges ? I was getting bored watching "Lead. Lures" getting blown up !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wall I Chasr

So has the water level increased?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

